# Router Dust Collection



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

This looks interesting.

Oneida® Universal Dust-Free Router Hood - Woodworking | Blog | Videos | Plans | How To

I have the factory collector on the 1617, and a Betterlee (recommended by Mike from Detroit - a great product, if a little pricey) on my fixed base P-C, but have a couple more that could use dust collection and $30 seems like a great price if it does the job.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

It must be really good, because the guy is routing (supposedly), with no type of dust mask at all.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

JOAT said:


> It must be really good, because the guy is routing (supposedly), with no type of dust mask at all.


No mask, and, it's installed on an old Craftsman!! Must truly be a universal item, as NOTHING fits them. Looks like a pretty good unit.


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Festool had the same system back in 2000. I bought it with my plunge router. You could remove the lower swivel capture cover easily (magnetic) to run without. The adapter assembly was made of the bonded plastic insulator material (can't remember the name of it).
It made a world of difference when routing the edge details on Corian counter tops.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I have something similar on my Fe$tool 1400 router , and it works extremely well . The only issue I noticed , is when you try and go around a corner, you get stuck occasionally and need to lift the router off and manually turn it . At least in my experiences.

I still wear a mask


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes Rick, the swivel cup has stuck on me several times over the years. But I try to avoid that by using the air hose before and after each use to clear out the fine Corian dust. I guess their original design, at least the one I have didn't quite work as well as they thought. The price for that attachment wasn't cheap, but then. what is cheap when it comes to Festool?


----------

